# voltage disque dur? URGENT!!!



## SOPHIE22 (14 Juin 2004)

Bonjour,

Pouvez-vous me dire quel est le voltage de mon disque dur (power MAc 5500). je souhaite le mettre dans un boitier ayant une alimentation de 12 volt. Est-ce ok? Merci de votre réponse rapide.  Bises.

Sophie22


----------



## albin (14 Juin 2004)

il y as aussi du +5V mais toutes les DD on la méme alimentation depuis des années.
a+


----------



## litle_big_one (14 Juin 2004)

BJ

si c'est une prise rectangulaire (avec 2 angles coupés) et 4 broches, 
   o     +5V rouge côté nape data
   o       0V noir
   o       0V noir
   o   +12V jaune extérieur du disque

bob


----------

